# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Lowering an old laundry slab

## drj176

Hi 
I have just taken a couple of walls out to open my house up and put a new kitchen in.
Part of the opened up area is an old laundry (concrete slab) and the floor level is about 25mm higher than the adjoining area. I need to lower this area to match the other floor levels. the area is about 2m x 2m. I was thinking of hiring a wet saw and running cuts along the slab and then chipping out and finishing with a self leveling compound before tiling. Any thoughts or suggestions on the best way to do this. 
cheers 
drj176

----------


## jiggy

Try giving it a good hit with a hammer, if you get any kind of drummy sound then just take it out with a jackhammer, the other way is to drill a test hole to see how deep it is.The risk with just skimming it is that you dont know how strong the slab is and whether it will move further down the track causing  your tiles to crack!

----------


## jago

:Wat they said:  But you can also hire a diamond head concrete mower, I've never used one but have seen them at Kennards...KENNARDS HIRE - Concrete Mowers   :2thumbsup:

----------


## drj176

Have spoken to a few people today and they suggested removing the whole slab (jackhammer) put some floor joists in then some yellow tongue and tile over this. Will be able to get the levels pretty much spot on. The slab is not load bearing as I have put lvl beams in the ceiling to replace the walls taken out. Slab is about 120mm thick. Any thoughts, hints or suggestions. :Confused:

----------

